# Raleigh questions



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

The UK lineup of Raleigh bikes differs from what's available in the US, apparently. What's the relationship between the US Revenio series and the UK SP Race, for example? Different bikes? Same frame but different paint and name?

By the way, where can I find PDF catalogs for Raleigh bikes of 2002, 2003, or 2004 ? I'm very fond of my 2003 Raleigh Professional (a Columbus Zona steel bike) and would like to know more about it.

Thanks


----------



## Joeallen312 (May 12, 2012)

Could you Raleigh folks take a look at this post and give me your thoughts? I have not found another one like this. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/value-my-new-old-raliegh-280314.html


----------

